# Bianchi Oltre



## Jayz (May 24, 2013)

*Hi Guys,
I have got Bianchi Oltre great a bike, but this is my second frame due to seat-post problems, has any one had this problems!*


----------



## jmess (Aug 24, 2006)

No issues after 3 months on an XR. What type of problem?


----------



## Jayz (May 24, 2013)

Hi James, Lots of movement on the s seat-post I've had the bike for eight months now!


----------



## West End Rail NJ (Apr 28, 2005)

When you say movement, is it sliding down on you? There is a gel they sell to create greater friction between the carbon / carbon interface, worked for me.


----------

